# A few "Ma" Verb Examples.



## Inglip

Today I have been studying Ma Verbs. Here are a few examples I have made to see if I understand correctly. So the English is the source text. Are they correct?

Narinig mo ba ang kumanta ko kahapon?
*Did you hear my/me singing yesterday?*

Oo. Nakinig ako kahapon.
*Yes. I was listening yesterday.*

Makikita ko ang nobya ko bukas, sa buhay niya.
*I will see my girlfriend tomorrow, at her house.*

Gusto kong mahiga sa kama ko mamaya
*I want to lie down in my bed later.*

Masusunog ko ang mga aklat bukas.
*I will burn the books tomorrow.*

Nabili ko ang bagong jacket sa palengke ngayon.
*I was able to buy a new jacket in the market today.*


Thanks!


----------



## 082486

i just want to try ♥ ♥ ♥   

1. Narinig mo ba akong kumakanta kahapon? *Did you hear me singing yesterday?*
   Narinig mo ba ang aking pagkanta kahapon? *Did you hear my singing yesterday?* 

2. Oo. Nakikining ako kahapon. *Yes. I was listening yesterday.*

3. Makikipagkita ako sa aking kasintahan bukas, sa bahay/tahanan nila.
   (tahanan sounds very formal, hehe) *I will see my girlfriend tomorrow, at her house.*

4. Gustong kong humiga sa higaan/kama ko mamaya. *I want to lie down in my bed later. * (You're translation is ok though)

5. Susunugin ko ang mga aklat/libro bukas. *I will burn the books tomorrow.*

6. Nakabili ako ng bagong jacket sa palengke ngayon. *I was able to buy a new jacket in the market today.*


----------



## Inglip

Thanks man....er I mean girl


----------



## 082486

hehehe...   

correction on # 2: typo error.
Oo. Nakikinig ako kahapon.


----------

